# LOOKING GOOD : Confirmed Discus Mating Pair - Red Turk + Leopard



## Peterchow

Got 2 leopards from april a few weeks ago and since then my 2 large red turks have been fighting for their dates. For a few weeks, the tank was in a riot with frequent chasing. Finally, I identified a potential couple, a large red turk & a leopard, both from April. On Sunday, I separate them in my 35 gal hex breeding tank, and the female laid eggs yesterday. I haven't identified which one is the male or female yet, or both females, as I missed the spawning action. Until the eggs fertilize, then I can confirm this is a mating pair. NOw, my whole 108 gal discus tank is being treated as the discus are sick from unkown reasons : STRESS or DISEASE

My W/C is consistent as well as all other regular maintenance. Well, this is not the first time I experienced this mystery. Discus are very finicky, senitive, fragile & moody. I am seriously considering downsized my discus tank to 75 gal after this treatment, to create a tighter& sociable community.

My apology for the dark pictures due to poor lighting. Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## budahrox

Congratz Peter!!
Good luck on a successful spawn!
Cheers!!


----------



## Peterchow

budahrox said:


> Congratz Peter!!
> Good luck on a successful spawn!
> Cheers!!


Thanks , Don !!!

The farthest I got with discus breeding was free swimming frys, and I lost them as they couldn't follow their parents for slime feeding.


----------



## budahrox

Peterchow said:


> Thanks , Don !!!
> 
> The farthest I got with discus breeding was free swimming frys, and I lost them as they couldn't follow their parents for slime feeding.


Well hopefully you'll get a little farther along this time.
Oh by the way I have a Lrg male BN pleco for you!!
I talked to Dylan & he said we could spare one from the African tank.
So bonus for you my friend!!! lol
Cheers!!


----------



## Peterchow

budahrox said:


> Well hopefully you'll get a little farther along this time.
> Oh by the way I have a Lrg male BN pleco for you!!
> I talked to Dylan & he said we could spare one from the African tank.
> So bonus for you my friend!!! lol
> Cheers!!


Many thanks, Don !!!!

Just pm you.


----------



## ninez

woohoo.. hopefully u get wrigglers soon


----------



## Peterchow

ninez said:


> woohoo.. hopefully u get wrigglers soon


Thanks, Zenin !!!

The eggs are looking GOOD !!!!


----------



## target

Nice looking pair.


----------



## Peterchow

target said:


> Nice looking pair.


Thanks, Daniel !!!!

No regret of buying my discus from a very reliable & reputable sponsor !!!!!

This is my 4th mating pair and the last two were from April.


----------



## target

I agree. All my discus have come from her as well and I couldn't be happier. I also have a pair, but haven't gotten them into their won tank. It's a blue diamond and a checkerboard pigeon.


----------



## Justin.14

congratz Peter! I'm looking forward to see how this turns out


----------



## Peterchow

target said:


> I agree. All my discus have come from her as well and I couldn't be happier. I also have a pair, but haven't gotten them into their won tank. It's a blue diamond and a checkerboard pigeon.


Wow, a blue diamond & a checkerboard pigeon !!!! It will be a very interesting combination. However breeding parents with lighter color bodies will have more chances of losing their free swimming frys in the first few days, as the darker bodies are much easier to attract the frys when their parents call them to follow their backs for slime feeding. This advice was from April and I experienced from my previous one pair.


----------



## Peterchow

Justin.14 said:


> congratz Peter! I'm looking forward to see how this turns out


Thanks, Justin !!!!

Nice to hear from you. How are school & your planted tank ?????


----------



## Bien Lim

great looking couple Peter, congrats


----------



## Peterchow

Bien Lim said:


> great looking couple Peter, congrats


Thanks, Bien !!!

Looking forward to see some discus in your planted tank !!!!


----------



## Peterchow

I scored again !!!!!

First batch of eggs - all eaten

Second of batch of eggs - Fertized & hatched yesterday. This morning I saw wigglers, about 50 to 60. Still a long way to real juvies. Although I didnt see them laid eggs + fertilized, I assumed the bigger one (red turk) is the male & the samller one(leopard) is a female. If I am right, the male is exceptionally strong as he was the real instigator in my main discus tank. The wigglers look quite strong in view of their sizes. Parents' bodies are turning dark, preparing to carry their frys on their backs for feeding.

NOW, I can confirmed this is a mating pair.

Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## bigfry

Congrats! Your breeding cone looks familiar. Did you get it through Simply's.


----------



## Peterchow

bigfry said:


> Congrats! Your breeding cone looks familiar. Did you get it through Simply's.


Thanks , Bigfry !!!!

I got the cone from April.


----------



## April

they are through simply..but she sends them to me and i sell them. 
next ones are gonna be pastels. 
congrats on the pair peter..send em back.lol. if htey do get them to go to body..you are gonna have to lower that water level alot. they could get lost in the current..or attract to the black sponge. see how it goes i guess..hopefully they attract them.


----------



## Peterchow

aprils aquarium said:


> they are through simply..but she sends them to me and i sell them.
> next ones are gonna be pastels.
> congrats on the pair peter..send em back.lol. if htey do get them to go to body..you are gonna have to lower that water level alot. they could get lost in the current..or attract to the black sponge. see how it goes i guess..hopefully they attract them.


Thanks, April !!!

Yes, You are 100% correct. If the frys attach to the parents, I will lower the water level 50% + Stop HOB filters + add sponge filter.

BOTH MALE & FEMALE ARE FROM YOU !!!!!!


----------



## Peterchow

Just lowered the water level + placed sponge filter. The male is very protective of the wigglers. When I reached my hand into water to move the cone closer to the glass for better picture taking, the male tried to bite my hand. The parents' bodies are darker now.


----------



## someguy

i would like to be the first in line for a couple babies please, obviously once they're ready, and assuming your not keeping all of them


----------



## Peterchow

Wigglers(about 30 left) starting to free swim and parents are busy guarding them. Looks like the male is more serious in guarding.


----------



## MadgicBug

Looks great Peter....Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Peterchow

MadgicBug said:


> Looks great Peter....Keep the pictures coming.


Thanks, Kevin !!!!!

I just checked the wigglers. They were still on the cone, guarded by their parents. They should be all free swimming by tomorrow.


----------



## Peterchow

All wigglers are now free swimming. Saw wigglers swimming towards parents' bodies, back & forth. Yes, I think they will be attaching to their parents for food. Will try to take some pictures but will be very tough, with their tiny 
transparent bodies.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very cool to see Peter. Hopefully, they latch on and you get some keepers.


----------



## April

*Confirmed Discus Mating Pair - Red Turk + Leopard*

The mLe is usually the better parent. I'd say you have success. But. Sometimes if they want a bigger spawn they will eat them and start over. Once off the cone completely remove the cone or they may get in the mood again


----------



## Peterchow

aprils aquarium said:


> The mLe is usually the better parent. I'd say you have success. But. Sometimes if they want a bigger spawn they will eat them and start over. Once off the cone completely remove the cone or they may get in the mood again


Very good advice !!!! Thanks, April !!!!!

Almost forget to remove the cone once everbody is free swimming. Yes, I did experience before the parents ate their free swimming frys as the batch was too small.

This young pair is very strong + passionate. Only second batch of eggs and the frys are already attaching to their parents. Now, I am hesitating to keep this mated pair, as I am more of a discus watcher than a true breeder. But I am having fun watching the spawning process.

ANY MEMBER INTERESTED TO DO SOME SERIOUS DISCUS BREEDING ?????

THIS IS A TRUE MATING PAIR !!!!!!!!


----------



## Peterchow

Wigglers hanging around the sponge so the parents block off each end, preparing to call them on their backs for feeding.


----------



## Peterchow

Wow, second day of free swimming. Wanted to check out how many are still surviving, so I turned off the sponge filter and let the water settled a little. 
When I opened the top and started looking down, surprisingly I spotted small groups of frys hanging around the top 6 siliconed corners of the hexagon tank. Conservatively, there were altogether around 60 frys.

Pictures were taken from the top :


----------



## Peterchow

6th day of free swimming. Not too many left but these frys are always with the parents. Managed to capture some on parents' back. They are about 0.5 to 0.75 mm. First day on BBS.


----------



## ninez

I think you mean 0.5 cm.


----------



## Peterchow

ninez said:


> I think you mean 0.5 cm.


Thanks, Zenin !!!

Yes, I meant 0.5cm to 0.75cm.


----------



## zooolara

Awsome, keep updates comming


----------



## Justin.14

very cool Peter!


----------



## thefishwife

congrats Peter, glad this time worked out for you!


----------



## Peterchow

Thanks for your comments, Zooolara, Justin 14 & Kim !!!!

Will try to take some more pictures as the frys are growing everyday. I think I only have 5 left but these frys are very strong following their parents everywhere. These parents are still new in spawning but so far they have shown their very strong desire in parenting, so I think their next batch should have a higher survival rate.

Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## April

theres still a very good chance they will swallow them and rebreed. young pairs are more interested in breeding than raising 5 fry. they will try for a bigger spawn. once they are eating well..id pull them . they can be raised without the parents now in a tiny aquarium and baby food. 
if you see them start shaking..or staring at a corner..or pecking..pull them. or they will be lunch.


----------



## Peterchow

aprils aquarium said:


> theres still a very good chance they will swallow them and rebreed. young pairs are more interested in breeding than raising 5 fry. they will try for a bigger spawn. once they are eating well..id pull them . they can be raised without the parents now in a tiny aquarium and baby food.
> if you see them start shaking..or staring at a corner..or pecking..pull them. or they will be lunch.


Ha Ha Ha , April !!!!!

All 5 remaining frys disappeared yesterday. You are exactly right. They are more interested in breeding than parenting 5 frys only. Well, at least they have learnt the process of parenting, preparing for a bigger batch in the future. Today, I will top up the tank and put the breeding cone back in there. In a way, I am glad that the fys were written off. I rather entertain a bigger batch, as the amount of works is the same.


----------



## Peterchow

The female laid eggs again yesterday and this is the third time. Hope this batch is big enough to create the parents' interest to raise them.


----------



## Peterchow

Well, the third batch of eggs did hatch but smaller amount than the second batch, so I let them go.

Now, the female is laying eggs again, the 4th time. This time I caught her in real action.


----------



## Luke78

Great looking pair of discus you got there Peter.Hope this time around, this batch makes it further than the last! Good luck with your little project, and keep us updated !


----------



## Peterchow

Luke78 said:


> Great looking pair of discus you got there Peter.Hope this time around, this batch makes it further than the last! Good luck with your little project, and keep us updated !


Thanks, Lukas !!!!

I just checked the eggs and they are in bigger batch this time, if they hatch.
The eggs are more lined up evenly, indicating the pair is improving in their spawning skills. I suspect they will probably need a few more runs before securing a decent batch.


----------



## Peterchow

This morning was the 5th time my female laid eggs. I thought their last batch was quite good but they ate them all.


----------



## April

well the snow storm was sure to get them going. young pairs are more interested in the breeding rather than the raising. they will get there.


----------



## Peterchow

aprils aquarium said:


> well the snow storm was sure to get them going. young pairs are more interested in the breeding rather than the raising. they will get there.


Thanks, April !!!

I totally agree. I am not in a RUSH !!!! They will eventually get there.

By the way, I also have another potential mating pair in my main tank, also came from YOU. The female already laid eggs and the male chases everybody off. I am very cautious with W/C now as the Richmond tap water has very high cholrine, and I am now aging water for discus W/C.


----------



## Peterchow

6th time laying eggs tonight.


----------



## Dough

crazy!!! good luck.


----------



## Peterchow

Peterchow said:


> 6th time laying eggs tonight.


Just checked the eggs tonite. They looked pretty good. Quite a few eggs fertilized this time. Still have to wait for a few more days for hatching.


----------



## Peterchow

Peterchow said:


> Just checked the eggs tonite. They looked pretty good. Quite a few eggs fertilized this time. Still have to wait for a few more days for hatching.


Checked the eggs again this morning and they are ALL HATCHING.
Looks like they will have a big batch to play this time !!!!!!


----------



## Peterchow

Peterchow said:


> Checked the eggs again this morning and they are ALL HATCHING.
> Looks like they will have a big batch to play this time !!!!!!


Lots of eggs hatched this time and the wigglers are now moving on the cone. 
They are heavily guarded by both parents. When I moved the cone to take better pictures, they tried to bite my hand.


----------



## keitarosan

nice one peter!!! guess i'll buy some off from you.


----------



## Peterchow

keitarosan said:


> nice one peter!!! guess i'll buy some off from you.


Hi Deo,

It is still a very long way to see young frys. I will definitely give you some if they go that far. For now, just enjoy viewing the wigglers. The parents should raise this batch now as it looks quite big.


----------



## Peterchow

All the frys are free swimming now and many are attaching to their parents. The parents are very protective and pushed me away from the glass. Their bodies are totally dark to make their babies more easier to follow them. The frys are BLIND in the first 10 day to 2 weeks. Will try to take better pictures later. Lots of slime coming from mothers body.


----------



## bigfry

Nice going. How many fry you think there is this time?

Pls keep update.


----------



## Peterchow

bigfry said:


> Nice going. How many fry you think there is this time?
> 
> Pls keep update.


Thanks, Bigfry !!!!

Initially, I estimated 100+, however, the weak ones will drop in the first week. Everything looks good as today is the first day of free swimming and already most of the frys are attaching to their parents.

Now, I know for sure these couple will definitely raise some batches whether this time or in the future, if I know what I am doing !!!!!


----------



## gklaw

Congrat Peter.


----------



## Peterchow

gklaw said:


> Congrat Peter.


Thanks, Gordon !!!!

These pictures are a little better. Those yellowish dots are frys eating slimes from their parents.


----------



## gklaw

Just separated my two pairs into theri own 25g last weekend . Can'ts wait till they are at it again.


----------



## Peterchow

gklaw said:


> Just separated my two pairs into theri own 25g last weekend . Can'ts wait till they are at it again.


Thanks for your update, Gordon !!!!

Sounds like you have 2 potential mating pairs !!!!!

You need lots of patience & time !!!!!


----------



## andyb

*Thanks Peter*

Really enjoyed your pictures threw the spawn


----------



## Peterchow

andyb said:


> Really enjoyed your pictures threw the spawn


Thanks, Andy !!!!

I am very close to get a digital video camera to start shooting my tanks, especially my discus breeding pair.


----------



## gklaw

Patience I have or is there a choice? Time - Not so sure or extremely likely not 

If I ever have to raise discus babies, it will have to be a steady drip system. (I have one tank or tow ready to go that route by my laundry tubs )

I cannot see myself changing water everyday.



Peterchow said:


> Thanks for your update, Gordon !!!!
> 
> Sounds like you have 2 potential mating pairs !!!!!
> 
> You need lots of patience & time !!!!!


----------



## Peterchow

A couple more pictures from this morning. Frys have grown already.


----------



## zooolara

Awsome, good stuff man.


----------



## thefishwife

Peter absolutely amazing at how dark the parents get!!! I have never seen that before - thank you now I know what to look for should it ever arise for me. Looks like you will make it good this time around since they are attaching nicely.

Congrats Peter, am very happy for you!


----------



## Peterchow

zooolara said:


> Awsome, good stuff man.


Thanks for viewing !!!!



thefishwife said:


> Peter absolutely amazing at how dark the parents get!!! I have never seen that before - thank you now I know what to look for should it ever arise for me. Looks like you will make it good this time around since they are attaching nicely.
> 
> Congrats Peter, am very happy for you!


Thanks, Kim !!!!

Yes, the parents' bodies can get very dark if they decide to rasie the batch. Also, this is the first time I see the hugh amounts of slimes coming out of the parents' bodies continuously to feed their babies. The fast growing frys are in a very tight group, shepherd by their parents. Feeding for the parents is currently reduced as their attention are all on their frys and not on themselves. My next stage is to prepare BBS for the frys.


----------



## Peterchow

Today is the third day of free swimming and the frys have grown a lot as well as constantly attaching to their parents. Parents' bodies are not damaged/scratched from frys' sucking yet so their natural parenting can continue until they are exhausted. Will keep them together as long as possible.


----------



## pisces

congrat.. Peter  
looking very good ,i went last time remember your discus tank very nice! i like discus very much too, but no more tank for them, so i dont keep now, i like snake skin , Fuji Apple and Red Leopard Discus.. my favourite is blue Diamond discus and Symphysodon discus. !! Awsome


----------



## Peterchow

pisces said:


> congrat.. Peter
> looking very good ,i went last time remember your discus tank very nice! i like discus very much too, but no more tank for them, so i dont keep now, i like snake skin , Fuji Apple and Red Leopard Discus.. my favourite is blue Diamond discus and Symphysodon discus. !! Awsome


Thanks, Ivan !!!!!

Need lot of patience keeping discus. Watching the parenting process is most enjoyable for me.


----------



## Peterchow

This morning I caught the pair was cleaning the cone, preparing to spawn again, so I pulled the cone out. I found there is also rivalry between the parents with parenting of the frys. The male wants the frys on his back all the time !!!!! Enjoy the pictures !!!!


----------



## thefishwife

Excellent Peter. I assume the parents are still eating well? are they eating more now or the same? Its nice to see the parents doing a good job, funny how one parent wants the fry more, guess it doesn't matter since both are doing what they need to.

Good thing you took the cone out!


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> Excellent Peter. I assume the parents are still eating well? are they eating more now or the same? Its nice to see the parents doing a good job, funny how one parent wants the fry more, guess it doesn't matter since both are doing what they need to.
> 
> Good thing you took the cone out!


Thanks, Kim !!!!

During the parenting period, feeding for the parents should be kept to minimum, as the extra food will comtaminate & cloud the water. You will find the good parents dont usually have hugh appetites as their focus are with frys' feeding. Regular feeding can resume when the frys are on their own. I am just experiencing when I should be feeding the frys with BBS, as the natural feeding by the parets from their slimes is the BEST TYPE OF NOURISHMENT !!!! I can see the frys grow very fast everyday.


----------



## Chappy

Great news, Peter! It must be exciting to watch them. By the looks of it, there are still quite a few fry. Hope you have a tank full of little mini-discus in no time 
Shelley


----------



## Peterchow

-N/A- said:


> Great news, Peter! It must be exciting to watch them. By the looks of it, there are still quite a few fry. Hope you have a tank full of little mini-discus in no time
> Shelley


Thanks, Shelley !!!!

Yes, there are still quite a few frys in there, and now they are all swimming on their own, keeping some distance from their parents, instead of fully attaching to their parents previously.

Let me know if you are interested to raise some later if they still survive. I will be glad to share my blessings.


----------



## MadgicBug

Hey Peter, I have a BB hatching thing that I made with a pop bottle that I'm not using. You can have it if you like. Just need a air pump.


----------



## Peterchow

MadgicBug said:


> Hey Peter, I have a BB hatching thing that I made with a pop bottle that I'm not using. You can have it if you like. Just need a air pump.


Many thanks, Kevin !!!!

I will come by and check it out.


----------



## Peterchow

The frys are sure growing fast. Some are already close to 5mm. They are just starting to leave their parents and explore the tank bottom as a group. Looks like they are picking on the dirts at the bottom so I lightly sprinkled some powder( previously homemade from shrimp shells + flakes) in the water. I noticed after playing for a little while at the bottom, the parents called them back, and right away, they retreated back to their parents.


----------



## Peterchow

Peterchow said:


> The frys are sure growing fast. Some are already close to 5mm. They are just starting to leave their parents and explore the tank bottom as a group. Looks like they are picking on the dirts at the bottom so I lightly sprinkled some powder( previously homemade from shrimp shells + flakes) in the water. I noticed after playing for a little while at the bottom, the parents called them back, and right away, they retreated back to their parents.


Once they were called by their parents, within seconds, they were on their backs again !!!!


----------



## thefishwife

A truly amazing process! Good to know about the feeding of the parents to a minimum, makes sense. Doing daily w/c? 

The fry are growing fast!!! Looking fwd to watching them continue to grow! 

I am so happy for you to be able to go through this process, my other pair, never got that far!


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> A truly amazing process! Good to know about the feeding of the parents to a minimum, makes sense. Doing daily w/c?
> 
> The fry are growing fast!!! Looking fwd to watching them continue to grow!
> 
> I am so happy for you to be able to go through this process, my other pair, never got that far!


Thanks, Kim !!!!

Now, everything kicked in what April said before about the fertility of both male & female. If one of them is weak, then the frys will be weak. With the fast growth of these frys, considering only on their 5th day of free swimming, this young pair looks very strong, and will continue to spawn in the same environment.

Presently, no daily W/C is necessary as water is very clean in view of minimum feeding for the parents. I just do 5 gallon W/C when necessary.


----------



## thefishwife

OK thanks for letting me know about w/c. 

April knows her stuff!!!!!

Ya I guess by having 2 strong parents, the frys are just that much better again makes sense.


----------



## katienaha

I finally had a chance to look through this whole thread. All I gotta say is.... COOL!!!!!


----------



## bigfry

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

Please keep updating.


----------



## Peterchow

katienaha said:


> I finally had a chance to look through this whole thread. All I gotta say is.... COOL!!!!!





bigfry said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Please keep updating.


Thanks for viewing !!!!

Some pictures on the 6th day of free swimming.


----------



## thefishwife

OMG look at how big they are getting Peter!!!!!


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> OMG look at how big they are getting Peter!!!!!


Thanks, Kim !!!

Natural feeding by the parents will provide the healthiest & fastest GROWTH.
Looks like they are growing at a rate of 1mm.+ per day.


----------



## Chappy

Peter, they look GREAT!! It's surprising how quickly they are growing. You'll need to set up another 200+ gallon tank to grow them all out 
Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2

-N/A- said:


> You'll need to set up another 200+ gallon tank to grow them all out


Yeah, the good ole fashioned excuse for yet another tank!


----------



## Peterchow

-N/A- said:


> Peter, they look GREAT!! It's surprising how quickly they are growing. You'll need to set up another 200+ gallon tank to grow them all out
> Shelley


Thanks, Shelley !!!!

I really like the setting of your wild tank now. Once I know more about wilds, I might expand a little more. I know my interest is not in breeding, somehow April always sold me the mating pairs. It is all her fault !!!!!! Just kiddings !!!
I know I can develop more spawnings from this amazing PAIR but I am more of a diversified fish keeper/watcher. Will consider again selling this pair once their parentings are done with this batch.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Yeah, the good ole fashioned excuse for yet another tank!


Hi Gary,

How is the condition in your working camp in Mexico ????
Not easy away from home but GOD knows !!!!!!
Yes, I am just feeling a little more pressure with my recent tank additions.
Will soon kick in our holy project again !!!!!

The frys are on now their 7th day free swimming. Took some amazing close up
shots this morning. Enjoy + thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Peterchow said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> How is the condition in your working camp in Mexico ????
> Not easy away from home but GOD knows !!!!!!
> Yes, I am just feeling a little more pressure with my recent tank additions.
> Will soon kick in our holy project again !!!!!


We all understand Peter, so don't stress about it. I was actually in Denver this week where it was 14 degrees C and sunny, so much nicer than being in camp.  Just got back last night and started working on my new tank again. You'll have to come see it when I have discus in there.


----------



## Peterchow

2wheelsx2 said:


> We all understand Peter, so don't stress about it. I was actually in Denver this week where it was 14 degrees C and sunny, so much nicer than being in camp.  Just got back last night and started working on my new tank again. You'll have to come see it when I have discus in there.


Thanks for your invitation, Gary !!!!

Will definitely make an effort to come by & view your new creation as soon as it is ready. Dont worry about spacing for discus as they feel more secured with tight surroundings instead of large open space.


----------



## thefishwife

Peter you are right those are amazing pictures of them!!! Mom and Dad are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> Peter you are right those are amazing pictures of them!!! Mom and Dad are doing a fantastic job!


Thanks, Kim !!!!

Very hard to take shots right at the front glass as the parents move back as
soon I hold my camera.

More pictures on the 8th day of free swimming.


----------



## jobber

gorgeous fish and cute fries. just like in the wild!


----------



## Peterchow

jobber604 said:


> gorgeous fish and cute fries. just like in the wild!


Thanks, Ming !!!!

Needs lots of patience + babysitting !!!!


----------



## thefishwife

After everything you have gone through with pairs, I am so glad these ones have made it for you, just must be a fascinating experience. 

How many fry do you think you have?


----------



## crazy72

Beautiful fish, and congrats on the spawn! Hard to believe these little things are going to turn into discus isn't it?

Great job.


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> After everything you have gone through with pairs, I am so glad these ones have made it for you, just must be a fascinating experience.
> 
> How many fry do you think you have?


Thanks, Kim !!!!
Yes, it is much easier for me now than my first time with my first mated pair, 2 years ago. My rough guessing is there are about 40 - 50 frys.



crazy72 said:


> Beautiful fish, and congrats on the spawn! Hard to believe these little things are going to turn into discus isn't it?
> 
> Great job.


Many thanks, Crazy 72 !!!!!

Yes, I know it is still a very long way to grow these frys to juvies but I have already received my enjoyment. Anything from now is a bonus for me !!!!!


----------



## crazy72

Peterchow said:


> Yes, I know it is still a very long way to grow these frys to juvies but I have already received my enjoyment. Anything from now is a bonus for me !!!!!


Hey Peter, I'm sorry if my comment was ambiguous. I didn't mean to say that it was a long way for you to raise them to juvies or adults. I only meant to say that it's amazing to see these little wrigglers that look like any other other wrigglers, and think that there's everything in there programmed to become beautiful discus.

I don't know anything about raising discuss, but you sure look like you're doing a great job. And I hear you about having received your enjoyment already. I feel the same with every spawn I have. Anyway, congrats again and all the best with them. Cheers!


----------



## Peterchow

crazy72 said:


> Hey Peter, I'm sorry if my comment was ambiguous. I didn't mean to say that it was a long way for you to raise them to juvies or adults. I only meant to say that it's amazing to see these little wrigglers that look like any other other wrigglers, and think that there's everything in there programmed to become beautiful discus.
> 
> I don't know anything about raising discuss, but you sure look like you're doing a great job. And I hear you about having received your enjoyment already. I feel the same with every spawn I have. Anyway, congrats again and all the best with them. Cheers!


Dont worry !!! It was not from your comment that I felt that way. It was based on my previous unsuccessful experience in growing small discus to their full sizes. So now I just buy them in full adult sizes.


----------



## thefishwife

40 - 50 thats a good number!!


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> 40 - 50 thats a good number!!


Yes, I agree this is a good number to raise. I am just hoping that the parents can continue their feedings without getting exhausted. So far, they are still very motivated & excited with their parenting mode. I might be able to skip making life BBS and use my homemade powder(shrimp shells + flakes) for the frys. Will decide next week.

Today is the 9th day of free swimming and the frys are forever growing so FAST !!!! Enjoy the following pictures taken this morning & thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## April

Looking great. Keep the ph even . And bottom clean


----------



## Peterchow

aprils aquarium said:


> Looking great. Keep the ph even . And bottom clean


THanks for your always good solid advice, April !!!!!

PH should be very stable as I now use aging water for W/C.


----------



## Peterchow

Peterchow said:


> THanks for your always good solid advice, April !!!!!
> 
> PH should be very stable as I now use aging water for W/C.


More pictures taken at 5:00 pm tonite.


----------



## bigfry

Amazing growth on the first days.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Peterchow

bigfry said:


> Amazing growth on the first days.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.


Thanks, Bigfry !!!!

Looks like the frys are not only eating their parents' slimes but also picking the food from the sponge & the bare bottom. Almost everyone has a full belly and look bulky. I sprinkled some homemade powder food into the water once daily.

Pictures taken tonite at 6:00pm on the 10th day of free swimming.


----------



## Peterchow

More close up pictures taken at 8:00pm tonite.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

This is a great document for people wanting to learn how discus breeding/fry raising progresses. Thanks for continuing to update, Peter.


----------



## Peterchow

2wheelsx2 said:


> This is a great document for people wanting to learn how discus breeding/fry raising progresses. Thanks for continuing to update, Peter.


Thanks, Gary !!!!

I am just following your footsteps as well as some other members in documenting/sharing our joyful & challenging fish keeping activities. Some of the close up pictures were fast taken at spur moments when the parents were off guarded, cruising at the front glass.


----------



## thefishwife

Looks like they venture off a bit of mom & dad, but not for long! Sure growing well.


----------



## Peterchow

On the 11th day of free swimming, the frys are growing at an amazing rate. The groups are often munching/playing at the sponge.

Pictures taken at 4:00pm tonite.


----------



## jobber

Peter, the school of fry are just about the size of my pygmy corydoras! amazing how they grow up so fast.

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Peterchow

jobber604 said:


> Peter, the school of fry are just about the size of my pygmy corydoras! amazing how they grow up so fast.
> 
> Awesome pictures!


Thanks, Ming !!!!

Natural feeding by their parents are the best nourishment. I am just curious how much longer can the parents handle feeding their babies with their ever increasing hugh appetites. I can actually separate them now and grow them out in a 10G tank.


----------



## jobber

natural is the best way to go. they grow faster than ramshorn snails! haha
keep up the pics. like to visit this post even more often. HD video quality camera....remember.


----------



## athena

WOW they've grown! Are you feeding them anything? Or are they just eating food off their parents? Have you counted how many there are?


----------



## Peterchow

athena said:


> WOW they've grown! Are you feeding them anything? Or are they just eating food off their parents? Have you counted how many there are?


I have been sprinkling my homemade powder(shrimp shell + flakes) into the water once a day, just increased to twice daily. The frys have been picking at the sponge + bare bottom. They are very active, mostly eating from their parents' slime. I also notice the parents have increased their appetite.

There are roughly 40 to 50 frys.


----------



## athena

Wow! That is a nice group of fry to raise. I hope you will try  It would be neat to see what they grow up to look like.


----------



## thefishwife

Are they more off or on the parents now peter? Good thing you have a grow out tank, hope its a big one!!!!


----------



## Chappy

Nicely done, Peter! They are so cute 
Shelley


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> Are they more off or on the parents now peter? Good thing you have a grow out tank, hope its a big one!!!!


Thanks, Kim !!!!

The frys are still constantly on their parents back in view of their hugh appetite. They are also learning from their parents to eat from other sources, such as the suck-up remaining food on the sponge + the bare bottom.
Grow out tank doesnt have to be BIG, as long as the water is clean & safe with strong filtration.



-N/A- said:


> Nicely done, Peter! They are so cute
> Shelley


Thanks, Shelley !!!!

I looked at them this morning and they are all very chubby. Will take some pictures later. The parents are still very contented and proud to carry their babies on their backs, and I check their bodies which are still 100% in good shape, given all those heavy suckings from the frys.


----------



## Peterchow

Pictures taken at 7:00pm on the 12th day of free swimming.


----------



## MELLO

the're growing fast Pete!


----------



## Peterchow

MELLO said:


> the're growing fast Pete!


Thanks, Mello !!!!

I am leaving the frys with the parents as they are very contented with their babies. I think I can skip making life BBS as the frys are munching my homemade powder as well as the smaller pieces of the frozen bloodworm I threw in for their parents.


----------



## thefishwife

What a wonderful thread this is, I am sure learning alot - thank you.

They look great!


----------



## gklaw

Peter. Over 2,00o hits. Is that a BCA record or what. You, or your discus, are turning into celebrities. Pretty soon there will be people at your door wanting to take picture with your discus. Or Peter Discus Chow


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> What a wonderful thread this is, I am sure learning alot - thank you.
> 
> They look great!


Thanks, Kim !!!!

Yes, it is a wonderful feeling to watch the whole parenting process especially the tight bonding between the parents & their babies. I am still amazed that the frys are growing in such a FAST RATE. I should be able to take pictures of individual fry soon. They are very active searching for food but still very much enjoy munching from their parents' back.



gklaw said:


> Peter. Over 2,00o hits. Is that a BCA record or what. You, or your discus, are turning into celebrities. Pretty soon there will be people at your door wanting to take picture with your discus. Or Peter Discus Chow


Thanks, Gordon !!!!

2000 hits are not even close to a BCA record. I saw some that 4000+ hits. Check 2wheelsx2 & Tony1921 - both had exceed 2000+ hits.
But I am very proud of my discus parents as they are sure doing a great job in raising their CHUBBY babies. The trick is to find a good mating pair & they will perform automatically. Having the frys & their parents in the same tank save me a lot of time in W/C & feeding.

Thanks again for your compliment, Gordon !!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haha...Peter, this thread is way more interesting than just my pleco pics. The rearing of the fry is almost like watching "The Nature of Things" with David Suzuki!


----------



## MELLO

Peter is right you just need to find a good mating pair. The problem is its hard to get/buy good mating pairs. I'm working on two young pairs rightnow, hopefully I could be like Peter someday


----------



## gklaw

See what I say Peter. Even Mello aspires to be like you someday 

Me too, I have too pairs and and one looking for a mate.


----------



## Peterchow

2wheelsx2 said:


> Haha...Peter, this thread is way more interesting than just my pleco pics. The rearing of the fry is almost like watching "The Nature of Things" with David Suzuki!


Thanks, Gary !!!!

I think each of our threads has its uniqueness in serving the needs of the members, in different areas of fish keeping.



MELLO said:


> Peter is right you just need to find a good mating pair. The problem is its hard to get/buy good mating pairs. I'm working on two young pairs rightnow, hopefully I could be like Peter someday





gklaw said:


> See what I say Peter. Even Mello aspires to be like you someday
> 
> Me too, I have too pairs and and one looking for a mate.


Thanks, Mello & Gordon !!!!

Both of you are doing the right thing to identify & confirm your mating pairs. The right source of your discus also plays a very important role as the history of their health will also an indication of their future fertility.

Looking forward to see your discus in breeding actions SOON !!!!!!!


----------



## Peterchow

On the 13th day of free swimming. Pictures taken at 4:30pm.


----------



## budahrox

That's awesome Peter!!!
What a hoot!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Peterchow

budahrox said:


> That's awesome Peter!!!
> What a hoot!!!
> Cheers!!!


Thanks, Don !!!!

Just caught some amazing shots(8:00pm) of the frys picking foods from the bottom. Presently, their food menus are : slimes from their parents, sinking pellet crumbs, grinded homemade powder(shrimp shells + flakes) & frozen bloodworms. I will soon introduce beefheart mixtures from KEVIN.













































































































THANKS FOR VIEWING !!!!!


----------



## thefishwife

Wow Peter, those are excellent, you can really see the shape of their bodies now!!!


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> Wow Peter, those are excellent, you can really see the shape of their bodies now!!!


Thanks, Kim !!!!

Yes, their bodies are starting to shape with small fins extended. Some are really bulked up with fat bellies. I can vaguely see blue colors on their facemask as well as a vertical black stripe

Just took some shots on their 14th day of free swimming at 6:00pm.


----------



## Peterchow

More close up shots.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

So the little guys are eating bloodworm? Is that what those are?


----------



## Peterchow

2wheelsx2 said:


> So the little guys are eating bloodworm? Is that what those are?


Yes, Gary !!!

They are picking on the loose/smaller pieces of the bloodworms. They are eating & pooing a lot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Peterchow said:


> They are eating & pooing a lot.


I learned from my kids that's a good sign!


----------



## Peterchow

On the 15th day of free swimming, the frys are forever hungry always have poos in their rear ends.

I caught an amazing scene while I was putting my face at the front glass. The parents were playing with their babies with their bodies parellel to each other, enclosing their babies. As soon as my face was at the glass, the father charged at me right away and poked at the glass, at the same time the mother took the babies and retreated to the back. I guess in most living creatures, the parents are protective & caring of their children. The following picture shows the father stopped me while the mother retreated.










Pictures of frys searching food at the bottom.


----------



## Peterchow

More close up pictures taken at 7:00pm.


----------



## thefishwife

So big those babies are!!! Woot!!!


----------



## jobber

Wow, those fry are growing up way too fast. I guess that's the good thing since they have a higher chance to survive when they're in the wild. Congratulations on the continual success.


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> So big those babies are!!! Woot!!!





jobber604 said:


> Wow, those fry are growing up way too fast. I guess that's the good thing since they have a higher chance to survive when they're in the wild. Congratulations on the continual success.


Thanks, Kim & Ming !!!!

The frys are growing so fast just like a balloon gets blown up. They never stop eating or pooing. The parents are still very much attached to them. So far, all the frys survive with speedy growth.

Pictures taken tonite on the 16th day of free swimming.


----------



## Peterchow

Caught the frys having a sponge party.


----------



## crazy72

Hey they're actually starting to look decidedly like little discus now! Very cute!

Great job. Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Peterchow

crazy72 said:


> Hey they're actually starting to look decidedly like little discus now! Very cute!
> 
> Great job. Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics.


Thanks, crazy72 !!!!

So far, the parents are doing an amazing job in raising them. Their fast growth are mostly contributed by their parents' natural feeding. When they are not eating from their parents' slimes, they'll eat anything that can fit into their little mouths, from the sponge & bare bottom. Presently, I am doing W/C every second day, and I will increase it if necessary. I have noticed the parents have increased their appetite in order to generate enough slimes to feed their babies. The parents' bodies are still dark.

Thanks for viewing !!!!!!


----------



## jobber

that's a lot of debris on the bottom. wow. hope those brazilian pennywort can help soak up the extra nutrients in the water


----------



## Luke78

Very impressive Peter , glad to hear this batch made it even further than the last.I must say thats quite a nice pair of discus.Thanks for sharing, and keep updating


----------



## Peterchow

jobber604 said:


> that's a lot of debris on the bottom. wow. hope those brazilian pennywort can help soak up the extra nutrients in the water


Thanks, Ming !!!!

The brazillian pennyworts were for my wild discus tank. This hexagon breeding tank is bare bottom with a sponge filter only.



Luke78 said:


> Very impressive Peter , glad to hear this batch made it even further than the last.I must say thats quite a nice pair of discus.Thanks for sharing, and keep updating


Thanks, Lukas !!!!

I must agree with you that this young pair of discus is AMAZING !!!!
I am not surprised that they will continue to produce good quality frys given the same breeding environment. Having the frys + parents in the same tank is saving me a lot of time in W/C + feeding.


----------



## jobber

What's the likelihood the wilds will also breed in the wild discus tank?


----------



## fxbillie

*simply amazing*

Never thought breeding discus can be this fun. Jobber told me about this breeding thread. I must say this is amazing. Thanks Peter for sharing your success and show us how you did it. How do you do W/C? There seems to be so much food at the bottom, do you vacuum suck the unfinished food before you do W/C? You have a nice formula for feeding them. Can you share how you make the home made powder? I wonder if that can replace brine shrimp for other types of baby fries, like rams or dwarf rainbows which I am interested to learn breeding. Discus is a bit too specialized for newbie like me. Awesome thread for us all to learn the process. Thanks.


----------



## Peterchow

jobber604 said:


> What's the likelihood the wilds will also breed in the wild discus tank?


Hi, Ming

I am still a rookie in keeping wild discus but I can imagine they are more difficult to breed, unless we can resemble all the parameters(water, temperature, PH, environment) in the wild.



fxbillie said:


> Never thought breeding discus can be this fun. Jobber told me about this breeding thread. I must say this is amazing. Thanks Peter for sharing your success and show us how you did it. How do you do W/C? There seems to be so much food at the bottom, do you vacuum suck the unfinished food before you do W/C? You have a nice formula for feeding them. Can you share how you make the home made powder? I wonder if that can replace brine shrimp for other types of baby fries, like rams or dwarf rainbows which I am interested to learn breeding. Discus is a bit too specialized for newbie like me. Awesome thread for us all to learn the process. Thanks.


Thanks, Billie !!!!

W/C is done by using the syphoning hose with EXTRA CAUTION. The discus parents are very protective & caring. As soon as I place the hose in the water, they take their babies into one corner, away from my hose. The hexagon tank is only half full and will eventually fill up again when the frys are bigger. Presently there are 4 types of food for the frys : parent's slime, sinking pellet crumbs, homemade powder & frozen bloodworm. The bloodwrom & small sinking pellet crumbs are basically for the parents but the frys are nippling at them too. The bottom & sponge always have food & they all eat & poo a lot(almost non stop). I vacuum the bottom when I do W/C every second day, and I will probably increase to daily soon, depending on their needs.

For homemade powder, I put shrimp shells + flakes together in a grinder and grind them. The shrimp shells are very cheap from the Chinese grocery store. The same types for making Wonton soup. Shrimp shells have high calcium + protein, and I also use them with my other monster fish. My aro just love these shrimp shells in passion.

Replacing BBS by powder is not always possible, if the frys are on their own after hatching + free swimming. If the frys' parents are feeding their frys, like the paired discus in this thread, the skipping life BBS is possible, case by case, depending on the discus parents as some are very focused + committed + healthy & vice versa.

Thanks for viewing !!!!


----------



## fxbillie

Thanks for sharing the formula. So do you buy shrimp, cook them, peel the shell to get the shell? Being Chinese myself, I have not seen stores selling pure shrimp shell. The flakes, you mean the normal fish feed flakes that you buy from aquarium stores? Sorry I am just a newbie trying to learn. All the best & love to follow your thread.


----------



## jobber

I sense a new member has already experiencing some bca addiction and interest in breeding fish


----------



## Peterchow

fxbillie said:


> Thanks for sharing the formula. So do you buy shrimp, cook them, peel the shell to get the shell? Being Chinese myself, I have not seen stores selling pure shrimp shell. The flakes, you mean the normal fish feed flakes that you buy from aquarium stores? Sorry I am just a newbie trying to learn. All the best & love to follow your thread.


Hi Billie,

The shrimp shells are dry in plastic bags. Ask your Mom & she will know. You can get them in Chinese grocery or medicine store, in the dry goods section.
Flakes are any flake food from LFS.


----------



## Peterchow

On the 17th day of free swimming. Started feeding beefheart mixture from KEVIN. The frys eat anything that fits into their mouths.


----------



## thefishwife

Thats great! Has mom and dad tried to spawn again?


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> Thats great! Has mom and dad tried to spawn again?


Yes, when the babies are out of the tank and the breeding cone is back, they will start mating again !!!!!

I am trying to keep them together as long as possible as I enjoy watching the parenting process, much more than raising 50+ frys on their own. Based on my experience with discus, many of them will not grow to their maximum adult sizes, unless I drop all of my other tanks just to raise them.

Presently, there are about 20 frys which are almost doubled in sizes, compared to the rest. At some point in time, I will cull them. The smaller ones tend to attach to the parents more often.

Continuous breeding for this pair should have no problems, however, raising them is a big issue !!!!!!

Just to bulk them up to 2 to 3" will require a lot of efforts. Should I sell my mating pair and how much ?????????????????????


----------



## catgoldfish

Nice looking fry. Way to go Peter! It's always nice to see fish grow from babies to adults.


----------



## fxbillie

*Ha ha*



jobber604 said:


> I sense a new member has already experiencing some bca addiction and interest in breeding fish


Actually I find it more fulfilling to breed fish & raise baby fish to adult. Among my 3 tanks (55 gal community, 30 gal neon tetras, 20 gal guppies), I find myself more glued to the guppy tank watching the babies grow than paying attention to all the adult fish which cost a lot more. But of course, breeding discus & raising to adult stage is like landing on the moon while guppies is like landing on the backyard (hehe). That is something to get excited about though in the future. Perhaps I will learn to breed rams & dwarf rainbows.

Peter, why you need to cull them? The smaller ones won't grow to adult at all?

This thread is just awesomely entertaining to read & watch & learn. Thanks.


----------



## Peterchow

catgoldfish said:


> Nice looking fry. Way to go Peter! It's always nice to see fish grow from babies to adults.


Thanks for viewing, catgoldfish !!!!!

Peter, why you need to cull them? The smaller ones won't grow to adult at all?

This thread is just awesomely entertaining to read & watch & learn. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

When raising a batch of frys, a percentage of them will not grow and eventually remain the same juvie sizes. Eventhough they all look like they are aggressively eating & competing for foods, some are just nippling and not actually getting the food into their systems. 
Discus are known to get stunted very easily, without proper attention !!!!!


----------



## thefishwife

but mom and dad haven't tried to spawn since this set correct?

I know it will take alot of work to get you babies to a good size!!! which is why, you are right, most people will cull the smaller ones. Its alot of work to take care of them all!

Thats a tough one Peter, as I know you are enjoying this parenting process, selling them won't be a problem as they are confirmed.


----------



## fxbillie

"_When raising a batch of frys, a percentage of them will not grow and eventually remain the same juvie sizes. Eventhough they all look like they are aggressively eating & competing for foods, some are just nippling and not actually getting the food into their systems. 
Discus are known to get stunted very easily, without proper attention"_

I guess that is why Discus are so expensive and only the most experienced breeders can handle them. Looks like April's Aquarium is a good source of spawning fish & instructions along the way. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> but mom and dad haven't tried to spawn since this set correct?
> 
> They did try to clean the breeding cone which I removed immediately. As long as the frys are in the same tank, mom & dad will not mate as their attention & focus are with their babies.


----------



## Peterchow

On the 18th day of free swimming. 
jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Peterchow

On the 19th day of free swimming. Everybody is growing in the tank including the parents in view of their unusual hugh appetite. Every time I look at the frys, they make me feel like starting another batch of spawning for their parents, however, I must resist . I want to see how long I can keep the frys together with their parents. This breeding tank is 35G when fully fill up, so the frys still have lots of room to grow in this tank.


----------



## thefishwife

They are really doing great scavening around for food! I see mom and dad still turn dark in order to call them back.


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> They are really doing great scavening around for food! I see mom and dad still turn dark in order to call them back.


Thanks, Kim !!!!

The frys are forever hungry and growing. The parents are still slightly darkened. I just did W/C and raised the water level a little as the frys are growing and schooling. The parents are still generating good amount of slimes for the frys, however, they like to pick on the foods at the bottom + sponge.

Some more pictures taken tonite on the 20th day of free swimming.


----------



## Peterchow

On the 21 st day of free swimming, the parents show signs of mating interest again.


----------



## bigfry

Is it better to move the parents to their own tank or move the fry?


----------



## Peterchow

bigfry said:


> Is it better to move the parents to their own tank or move the fry?


I actually have 4 options to move ahead :

1) Move the frys to a 10 or 15G grow out tank
2) Move the parents to a new breeding tank
3) move the parents back into the main discus tank
4) Keep frys + parents in the same tank

Presently, I have decided to keep all of them together for easy maintenance. I also have other tanks to service.

By the way, I almost kill all the frys as I forgot to turn on the heater last nite after W/C, but they are all O.K. now.

Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## fxbillie

Wow, close call indeed. I did the same the other day. Was wondering why my 50 gal kept on cooling down until I realize the heater was unplugged for water changed. I broke a water heater just 3 weeks ago forgetting to unplug it during water change causing the whole thing to crack.

It is rewarding to watch your baby discus growing. I am sure the high number of viewing represend a large number of people checking in to see your progress. Congrats.

Peter, being a relative newbie to the aquarium hobby and a total stranger to dicus raising, I am curious about how you can maintain the water quality for these exotic fish so far. I am under the impression discus are sensitive & delicate fish to raise and must have the best of water quality. How do you manage this with just a simple foam filter and bare bottom tank? Do you add anything to the water (like Equilibrium or chemicals for soft water)? How can a tank get cycled with bare bottom and no place for good bacteria to hide? Does discus do better in a bare bottom tank than a planted tank? Sorry about these silly questions from a newbie. Perhaps you or other experts can share some insights on these questions. Thanks.


----------



## Peterchow

fxbillie said:


> Wow, close call indeed. I did the same the other day. Was wondering why my 50 gal kept on cooling down until I realize the heater was unplugged for water changed. I broke a water heater just 3 weeks ago forgetting to unplug it during water change causing the whole thing to crack.
> 
> It is rewarding to watch your baby discus growing. I am sure the high number of viewing represend a large number of people checking in to see your progress. Congrats.
> 
> Peter, being a relative newbie to the aquarium hobby and a total stranger to dicus raising, I am curious about how you can maintain the water quality for these exotic fish so far. I am under the impression discus are sensitive & delicate fish to raise and must have the best of water quality. How do you manage this with just a simple foam filter and bare bottom tank? Do you add anything to the water (like Equilibrium or chemicals for soft water)? How can a tank get cycled with bare bottom and no place for good bacteria to hide? Does discus do better in a bare bottom tank than a planted tank? Sorry about these silly questions from a newbie. Perhaps you or other experts can share some insights on these questions. Thanks.


Thanks, Billie !!!!

I live in Richmond and for a long time before the Olympics, our tap water was in good condition for keeping fish with low/manageable cholrine. After Olympics, the cholrine content was extremely high at times, which had killed about 15+ of my previous discus collection during W/C. So now I use aging water for discus W/C. I save water in a 55G food barrel. For the rest of my other fish, I still use straight water but with heavy dosage of PRIME + SALT.

For discus keeping, bare bottom tank creates less maintenance for W/C & cleaning. Discus love clean & fresh water. As long as the PH is stable, no bacteria cycle is required in discus tank as W/C is done daily or a few times per week. I still use water conditioner + salt for every discus W/C even with aging water. I have 17 discus in my main 75G discus tank and they seem to do better now with aging water for W/C.


----------



## Peterchow

*Merry Christmas to all of you !!!!!*

Christmas day - 22nd day of free swimming. Started seeing strong frys with long poos hanging out from their rears.


----------



## Peterchow

*Final posting for this spawning thread*

I thought I can delay separating the frys from the parents for a little while but I was wrong. The father was starting to get impatient shaking off the frys as the pair wants to spawn again. The parents have been searching for spots and they found one silicone corner tonite. Without any further dealy, I immediately set up a 10G grow tank and moved all the frys within 30 min.

The breeding tank is now back into original position with the breeding cone & the true mating pair. I am not surprised the female will lay eggs within 1 or 2 days. The following pictures will conclude this thread, and I will start a new thread again with the frys' grow out.

































































































THANK YOU FOR VIEWING !!!!!


----------



## April

great. when you come to the shop illgive you some good food. avoid the bloodworms..its hard on their system. soon i think im going to be receiving glass worms . great food source. less parasite issues than blackworms. 
the fry can take chunks out of the parents skin if left too long. so good to move them. i have a very experienced breeder friend in oz who removes around a week as they get better growth. two weeks i find is plenty.


----------



## thefishwife

Oh Peter, the little guys are looking wonderful! Really can see the discus shape now. So mom and dad are off and running again huh! 

Congrats.


----------

